# Defecting salvage manually



## TargetsDaddy (Feb 10, 2021)

Have a few questions on the defecting salvage PLU manually on mywork.

1. The option for "where?" Is it asking where the item was originally pulled from, salesfloor or backroom loc right? I'm assuming if I hit salesfloor, it will remove the quantity off the salesfloor.

2. If I want to salvage out PLU item earlier than scheduled. What reason will I choose, Damage package, outdated, etc. Is outdated mean expired or no longer on plano/discontinued?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 10, 2021)

If you are talking about the hand sanitizer salvage you shouldn’t defect it nstead you go in price change and salvage out and put the special handling stickers on. 
However if it’s not that and you do it because of inventory issue and nothing is wrong with it  then you wouldn’t . Why would you force defect something that is nothing wrong with it? Why would you create a loss in margin? Target is in business to make money not lose it . If nothing is wrong with it you do not defect just because . And when plu goes salvage it will tell you where it goes . Defective means that , it’s either broken , outdated ( expired) ) nothing more nothing less. 
But to answer your question item is removed from inventory even if you select Backroom , salesfloor or trailer unload .
And piece of advice check with your Tl and Etl before you defect plu for no reason because there is a report for that and Ap checks if .


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 12, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If you are talking about the hand sanitizer salvage you shouldn’t defect it nstead you go in price change and salvage out and put the special handling stickers on.
> However if it’s not that and you do it because of inventory issue and nothing is wrong with it  then you wouldn’t . Why would you force defect something that is nothing wrong with it? Why would you create a loss in margin? Target is in business to make money not lose it . If nothing is wrong with it you do not defect just because . And when plu goes salvage it will tell you where it goes . Defective means that , it’s either broken , outdated ( expired) ) nothing more nothing less.
> But to answer your question item is removed from inventory even if you select Backroom , salesfloor or trailer unload .
> And piece of advice check with your Tl and Etl before you defect plu for no reason because there is a report for that and Ap checks if .
> ...


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 12, 2021)

Wow your Etl would be fired the amount of $$$$$ loss


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 12, 2021)

By the time we've clearanced up to 90% off, there's usually very little to salvage out.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 13, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> By the time we've clearanced up to 90% off, there's usually very little to salvage out.



That would imply it went clearance in the first place.


----------



## SugarSugar (Feb 13, 2021)

What's the difference between reg. Salvage and defected salvage? I know salvage stuff get sold in bulk what about defected salvage?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 13, 2021)

SugarSugar said:


> What's the difference between reg. Salvage and defected salvage? I know salvage stuff get sold in bulk what about defected salvage?


Regular salvage is hq initiated  still gives the guest opportunity to purchase  with the new price . Defecting will decrease the value therefore you create loss in margins.


----------

